# Green Vertigo



## BrentC (Sep 2, 2017)

I liked how the stalks in the background make it look the stalks are extremely tall and the grasshopper is perched way up high of the ground.




Green Vertigo by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 4, 2017)

Brent,
Nice sharpness on the antenna and face.

It's always difficult to tame the background when working so closely to where grasshoppers hang out.  But, if you use Photoshop, you could clone out the dark object coming into the frame from the RHS (just a bit above the center).


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice catch seeing it in all that green.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Brent,
> Nice sharpness on the antenna and face.
> 
> It's always difficult to tame the background when working so closely to where grasshoppers hang out.  But, if you use Photoshop, you could clone out the dark object coming into the frame from the RHS (just a bit above the center).



Thanks.  I always miss these little things when editing so thanks for pointing it out.   I will remove it sometime this week.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 5, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Nice catch seeing it in all that green.



Thanks.


----------

